# North-South Rail Link No Go



## Amfleet (Mar 10, 2003)

> A one-mile rail link between North Station and South Station in downtown Boston appears unlikely to be built as the state begins to rate proposed transportation projects for cost-effectiveness.


You can find the full article here.. In a way, that is not such a bad thing (7 billion is in an overkill considering for what it's worth). This will leave more money for more effective transportation/rail projects. Even though I'm not a big fan of money going to hiways, they are getting bad, especially with all the pot holes from this winter. I'm hoping that track improvements will be made south a Middleborough all the way to Hyannis/Cape Cod. This will allow the MBTA to expand service on it's Old Colony devision serve more southeast Massachusetts commuters.


----------

